# Hubbard's Friday 39 hour trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hubbard's Friday 39 hour trip
Tuesday's Florida Fisherman ll over-night trip returned with a picture taking catch:

Friday, July, 19, the Florida is ready to go again. Can Captain Bryon Holland, Tammy, Will, Jason, and the Florida's anglers do it again?
What do you think?

First things first... The Great Line Toss:

The best of times... Friends on the water.
It just does not get any better than this:

Or does it?

Perfection:

At depths approaching 200+ feet the American Red Snapper fishing is HOT!











Cuda attack:

Nice Red Grouper:

Federally Permitted head/charter boats American Red Snapper season ends August 2.
This is our Florida. There are always plenty of fish to be caught 24/7 every month of the year.
August, 2018, the Gag fishing was very good:


The Amberjack fishing was also good last August:

Talk about a fight:




Are you man/woman enough to break the Florida's record?

And then there is always the fun/hard to catch Mangrove Snapper. Think Mangos are hard to catch in the Bay?

Try it in 125+ feet of water.
The Florida's Fishing Coach, Mr. John Martin, is an expert:

On these overnight trips the Mangrove Snapper two day possession limit is 20. Want to catch your limit? Talk to John. He is always more than willing to share his vast knowledge.
The best part of Mangrove Snapper fishing does not end with the catch:

Can Captain Bryon Holland, Tammy, Will, Jason, and the Florida's anglers do it again?
What do you think?

Red Snapper fishing has been challenging this season. Fishing has been good in waters of 200+ feet. Shallower water has been more of a challenge.
Adding to the challenge was/is the weather. This is what the Florida is facing today:

Hopefully the many challenges will lead to a Fall ARS season for recreational anglers.

'catch' the on the water video of the trip:


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

I am going to do a trip on that boat someday.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I went on a 39 a few years ago, well worth the money. Might try it again this year. :yes:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will be an honor welcoming you to the Florida Fisherman ll.


----------

